# Procrastination



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*I hear ya*



Brown Eyed Girl said:


> Is anybody else having trouble working up the enthusiasm to practice? I keep putting it off.


I'm the same way i got a new bow and i cant seem to talk my self into going out there and shooting it. But some buddys of mine are coming down on Sunday and i think we are going to go sling a few. 

Good Shootin
Stephen


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Are you crazy:shocked: :loco: I wissh i could practice every day. then again I'm one of those weird FITA people. In fact I just came from JOAD


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

you two must be mad i would give anything to be able to shoot everyday the way i look at it is that if you dont practice you wont get any better. i also shoot fita and it rocks :teeth: i can only practice at bout 10m at home but i still practice and work on technique, practicing to music also helps :thumbs_up


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

i would also give anything to be able to shoot everyday, you only improve with practice, :thumbs_up 

oh yeah, music while your shooting is awesome too:tongue: but only if its rock


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah i tend to put off practice alot when its not tournament season. Considering here in my hometown aint any girls, let alone anybody my age that shoot any other time than bow season for hunting. It gets lonely outback shooting by myself.


----------



## bowtechchampion (Nov 22, 2005)

*its hard*

i can never get my self to shoot unless its 3d season then i practice 2x everyday. but when its not in season i practice about 4x a week.


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

I wish I could shoot everyday, as it is I only get out about once a week:embara: 



~AK~


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Tourney season*

During tourney season i practice alot but during hunting season all them deer are calling my name and callin it hard.

Stephen


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

I love to practice!! I would practice 24/7 if I could. Usually I just dont have enough time to practice alot though.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

During tourny season I make it mandatory for myself to shoot AT LEAST 2 hours a day. If I don't get 2 hours in that day I will have to make it up sometime that week. But during hunting season, I just find it hard to practice. No one around here even shoots tournaments in the first place. Just the three of us. Me, dad, and frankie. And dad is always too busy in his archery shop during season, and frankie has to work up vacation hours for the next 3D seson.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey there liz!! nice to see ya on here. Right now I'm all excited to get out and get shootin, but part way through the season I'll want to be sitin at home, but nationals keep me goin, I know I have to practice for that!!


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

I here ya... i took the month of october off to make sure my shoulder gets back to 100%... and it is hard for me to pick it up again... or go to the gym... or anything but catch up on sleep... especially with school the way it is this year... (A ZOO!!!!) the many late nights for papers and crap like that... any chance to sleep is GREAT!!! but hopefully i can get my crap together before Feb...


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Nope...

Gotta get to the top. The only way there is practice.



Remember....."Talent is not something you are born with. It is something you build within yourself through diligent preparation......" 
-GRIV


----------



## Magench (Nov 29, 2020)

Each of us is faced with this bad habit, always getting lazy on the way or simply not having enough energy to get started. Recently I came across an article that I want to invite you to read. So, go to the site How Modern Technology Helps Us Avoid Procrastination and you will know that procrastination is like a disease that can be cured , but for this you need to fight it. It will also help to sort out the question of how modern technology helps us avoid procrastination.


----------

